# Does anybody make one like this?



## Farmer Jake (Feb 15, 2015)

Hello, long time lurker few time poster here. Been a reading this forum off and on now for a bit and just now really got into shooting and making slingshots. Anyways I was messing around in the shop today and I hammered this out ( please excuse the extreme crudeness of this slingshot as it was all done in 20 min. By eye only no measerments). I wanted to make a bent rod slingshot the would hold looped tubes and shoot TTF gansta style and I came up with this. Like I said its extremely crude as it was only a "prototype" if you will. Well I got her made brought her home to try her and and Im very happy with how I shoot with it. So I was wondering if any of the great craftsmen on here make a bent rod frame with looped tubes and the tips bent back to the shooter like this one?

Please excuses rookieness

Jake


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

That crudeness looks rad to me .. Quite a few tube shooters lean back to the shooter... Alot like them to point forward so they get more draw length... If you like to hammer steel slingshots, you'll be well received.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Looks cool


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

That looks great. I like how you did the attachment. I'm sure you'll get more constructive criticism from makers that work with metal.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

The Magic Wand by Dankung is oriented that way:

http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/magic-wand-dankung-hunting-slingshot55mm-inner-witdth_1241

I reported on this slingshot here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/32969-magic-wand/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/33603-update-on-my-dankung-magic-wand/

Most home made ring shooters have the rings oriented that way. Here is one example.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/31021-wee-ring-shooter/

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Farmer Jake (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks Charles, as always you are a wealth of information on here

thanks again,

Jake


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm kinda partial to the "done by eye" handiwork way of making slingshots. This is pretty original and if it's shooting good for you, then you done good. Hammerin' stuff out is way cool, too! Hope we'll be seeing more from you.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

It looks, utilitarian, spartan and purposeful...Win, win, win in my opinion.


----------



## Farmer Jake (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks fellas there will be more to come.


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

Looks good. I gues it must be shot flip-style, with the frame being more or less T-shaped, not Y-shaped? Jörg has made one frame like that, a solid T that can of course only be shot flip-style.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Nice..what kind of forge did you use.. or what it a torch?


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

OK, that thing is awesome!! (coming from another metalworker)

Crude is gude. or Crood is good....


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Definite wrist flip shooting style. There is a certain appeal for hand forged steel frames...Black Sheep Forge has a large fan club. You might check that site for some forging ideas.

I like the idea of the rings oriented that way, I'm not a fan of the Dankung Mickey Mouse ears personally but I am in the minority.


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

Chuck, you're not wrong....MJ had me make him a sling with the ears oriented INWARDS....That setup makes SO MUCH MORE SENSE...

This one, with the connectors coming rearward (FOREWARD if you want a hundredth more power) are the way to go!!! Point the things INWARD....Doesn't take an engineer to walk through a forest to figure that outward loops will cause snags..... Helooooooooooo


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Howdy Farmer Jake, :wave:

You done good! I like that killer rustic look. Simple, and to the point. We'll be waitin' for more.

Happy New Year,

SSS

:woot: :woot:


----------

